# Feather Loss



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I've read that tame pigeons lose their feathers continuously, but is there a certain time of year that ferals shed? A lot of my balcony birds seem to be ragged, some of the blue bars have breaks in their bars, etc, and there are a lot of feathers on the ground. I'm a little concerned, but I guess fall is coming up. Do they shed seasonally and grow a winter set of feathers? Or should I be concerned?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The process of loosing their feathers is called moulting. It is quite normal, though they tend to go through some stress during this period.

One of my pet pigeons, Rosco, just started his late summer moult yesterday. I am sure the other 7 will soon follow. Moulting occurs about every three months with mine, sometimes heavier than other times. The fall mout seems the heaviest.

I provide mine with the option of having a daily bath, and treat mine with a pigeon salt bath weekly. 

With the feral pigeons, it is sometimes hard for them to have a frequent bathing opportunity though.*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

All pigeons domestic or feral go thru the molt.

Pigeons shed feathers all year, but the heaviest molt starts (varies) around mid July, ends December or a bit earlier.

They grow new ones as old ones fall out.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

depending on your wheare abouts you can have moults seasonaly or thru out the year? nothing to panic about. Its normal


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I see, so they must be going through the fall one. No wonder they all seem crooked - growing feathers must be so uncomfortable!


----------

